# Tallest residential buildings in your country (Now and in the Future)



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Toronto is becoming the Chicago of Lake Ontario!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Great Lakes strong.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Zalmhaven is now the tallest in the Netherlands and still rising by a floor per week. When topped out, it will measure 215 meter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370061301511286797


----------



## gstark0 (Nov 13, 2019)

Złota 44 in Warsaw, the tallest residential tower in Poland and in the European Union (not for long, De Zalmhaven will be taller by spire once completed). Source.


----------

